# Hybrid Audio Clarus 10



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I think it was 2 weeks ago I ordered a Clarus 10 for my car, hopefully finally get it installed this week. Between the weather being to cold to dig out woodworking tools (waiting on a relative to make a adapter for me) then the starter on my car self destructing and waiting on starter from a car company that is out of business (Saab) ..... Hopefully this week I will finally get the sub installed and also have a opinion on it.

The fiberglass box I have was made for a morel ultimo 12 and is just shy of 1 cu ft. I will post some pics of the drivers and some opinion hopefully later this week......

Sub will be driven by a pheonix gold elite.2


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Have received your driver? How the install for it coming?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Yea Hybrid Audio sent the driver to a local shop and I picked it up over a week ago, still sitting in its box 

With my starter crapping out on me on my car its been at a shop for about a week and I just got it back today. 

Its suppose to be 50-60 degrees here tomorrow so hopefully I will have a chance to dig out my tools and make the adapter that I need. My selection of power tools is extremely limited


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Finally have it in the car and have only spent a hour or so listening to it & of coarse I had a crappy selection of CD's to listen to 

Very nice improvement over my Motrel Ultimo 12. Again my reason for ditching the Morel was my thought that the enclosure was way to small for the driver. The Morel sounded great at times.... and other times I would say on the boomy side.... almost annoying

So far the Clarus 10 has much better detail and the notes do not hang on as long.... so I guess the boomyness is gone. I haven't touched my gains on the amp thus its setup exactly how the Morel was. The Morel was a 4ohm driver so it was getting approx 1000w according to the birth sheet on the amp, 506w at 2 ohms stereo. The Clarus 10 is a dual 4 ohm driver and I have it wired so the amp sees a 8ohm load. Thus if I recall around 600w is what the speaker is seeing. I hope to mess with the gains a bit to get it adjusted better but so far so good.

I was planning on trying a JL Audio 10w6 which is what the local shop wants me to use. I also have a 1st or 2nd get Image Dynamics IDQ10 I could toss in and see how it compares.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

...I don't understand why you haven't built a bigger enclosure for your Morel? Any great subwoofer will not sound right if not mated with the proper enclosure...haven't heard mine yet (too cold here too) but boomy is not a term that has ever been thrown out there to give a reference of the Morel sound, am Ai wrong here?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I thought I stated why I didn't redo the box but maybe not.....

I have zero experience with fiberglass and for that mater have no wood working tools. I paid a local shop to make a enclosure for me and I told them the size I wanted the bit to be. They didn't make the box the size I wanted and claim it was what morel states..... Which is .97 cu ft and my guess is its smaller then that but due to its dimensions I am not about to attempt to calculate.

Thus.... Easiest way for me to got is but a sub that works in a smaller box


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah I think I recall you had made mention of that in another thread...what would be the cost for another fiberglass box? Considering you just had to purchase another sub...I may be wrong here but the Ultimo must just be a better driver?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I don't know what it would cost.... I do know it would be a pita to redo due to how the amp rack and extra battery are tucked away in there. Due to the fiberglass work I let the local shop install everything originally and didn't go over with them enough I guess what I wanted. Box was smaller then I wanted/told them & amps plus fuses were not installed in a way I could access them w/o spending 45 minutes of time with a power drill to get to the stuff.

Thus.... I didn't want to deal with dropping my car of for a few days for fiberglass work in the middle of winter.....

My guess was the sub is cheaper vs redoing the box thus that's the direction I went

In regards to which is the better driver..... Impossible for me to say.... I could of also gone with a morel ultimo 10 but don't have a connection on getting a good price, otherwise I would of tried one.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you posted pics of the set up before? It would be nice to see


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I haven't taken pics but can take and post a few...... About to head out for the kids soccer games thus I won't be able to mess with it until tomorrow


----------

